# HALLELUJAH! GA doubleheader victory means lots of EXTRA CHEESE in 2021!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

So what do you think we rats are going to get? My calculations:

- 22 weeks RETRO unemployment CHEESE @ $600/wk minus $1800 of Trump's FEMA CHEESE = $11400

- 10 weeks BOOST unemployment CHEESE @ $300/wk (i.e., to top off the $300/wk just passed) = $3000

- $1400 top off CHEESE-FOR-ALL (i.e., added to the recent $600) to everyone, even the ants that are hustling = $1400

This on top of the:

- $600 already passed CHEESE-FOR-ALL = $600

- 10 weeks unemployment CHEESE @ $300/wk already passed = $3000 + 10 weeks of average of state's unemployment payment

TOTAL:

$18600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! + 10 weeks of average of state's unemployment payment

PLUS WHO KNOWS HOW MUCH MORE WE COULD GET! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

We need the $600/wk of Federal Weekly Cheese to be backdated and back paid so that we make up for all the cheese we were deprived of by Evil Moscow Mitch.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://thehill.com/hilltv/rising/5...ssive-stimulus-bill-if-party-flips-the-senate


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.) Free Internet
2.) Free Healthcare
3.) Free I Phones
4.) Free College
5.) Open Borders . . .


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> We need the $600/wk of Federal Weekly Cheese to be backdated and back paid so that we make up for all the cheese we were deprived of by Evil Moscow Mitch.


That's in my calculation!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what do you think we rats are going to get? My calculations:
> 
> - 22 weeks RETRO unemployment CHEESE @ $600/wk minus $1800 of Trump's FEMA CHEESE = $11400
> 
> ...


" VOTING FOR A LIVING "


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear supposes a hunting ban is too much to hope for?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear supposes a hunting ban is too much to hope for?


PRESIDENT HARRIS WILL GET RIGHT ON THAT.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

My Wuhan Stocks and WMT calls might get some action before June&#128539;

2000$ needs to be spend &#128539; WMT gets 1000$


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

mbd said:


> My Wuhan Stocks and WMT calls might get some action before June&#128539;
> 
> 2000$ needs to be spend &#128539; WMT gets 1000$


Yes, I am totally invested abroad. Time for the USD to tank!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear supposes a hunting ban is too much to hope for?


No but we will give you a 1 hour head start


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear supposes a hunting ban is too much to hope for?


Only a **** would hunt bears.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Only a @@@@ would hunt bears.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Free Internet
> 2.) Free Healthcare
> 3.) Free I Phones
> 4.) Free College
> 5.) Open Borders . . .


6) 17 virgins 
7) Paid child support.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> 6) 17 virgins
> 7) Paid child support.


8. Unicorn magic for all
9. A new computer on every desk
10. Free NFL tickets for everyone


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

God you cucks need to get back to the pickle factory.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 8. Unicorn magic for all
> 9. A new computer on every desk
> 10. Free NFL tickets for everyone


11. Voter fraud for all.

.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Just got a job sending me to Japan. Maybe I should ask for my salary in Yen since the Democrats will probably crash the dollar.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Just got a job sending me to Japan. Maybe I should ask for my salary in Yen since the Democrats will probably crash the dollar.


Dollar index is still ok compare to 2008


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Wex said:


> God you cucks need to get back to the pickle factory.


Bears cannot be cucks since we don't ever even attempt to support sows or cubs at all. Bears use each other for mating and then go about our separate business (eating).


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

It may be all good and well now, just wait, give it time. When the Democrats blow out the budget all that stimulus money the government is going to want back. Yes, it may be tax-free but in reality it’s not. That money has got to come from somewhere. Congress will raise taxes in the next couple years and people ain’t gonna be laughing anymore. The country will be bankrupt.

The best analogy I can give is when the British government spent all that money on the seven years war and then said to the colonists “Hey guys yeah we kind a need that money back, even though you guys didn’t fight In that war yeah were broke and need you guys to bail us out...” 

The colonists were having none of that. 

you can’t break the piggy bank and expect the average taxpayer to glue it back together. It just doesn’t work that way. The country will be bankrupt in less than five years and the Democrats need to be realistic with their political agenda, all it takes is a couple tax hikes and the Democrats will lose Congress.

but don’t worry the Democrats are in the driver and passenger seats now. Don’t screw it up!!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> It may be all good and well now, just wait, give it time. When the Democrats blow out the budget all that stimulus


Your Dear Leader Donald added TRILLIONS to the nation debt but now you blame Dems? Really?


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> The stimulus should be focused on those who earn below 100k. Ideally it would be targeted to only those who are unemployed. But money going into the economy is a good thing.
> 
> We need to fix the tax code so we can reach a balanced budget. Taxing the poor will not help, they have no money


Yeah but Kevin that's a lot of people who earn less then 100k in this country. I would target people for $2000 stimulus checks who make less than $30,000 a year.

Rich people are just going to hide their money. Trust me on that one my man. As someone who Uber's in the upper class neighborhoods I have picked up financial advisers who it is their very job too hide all the rich people's money. I cannot stress it enough. When you are among the upper class you can basically do whatever you want. They hire people to find loopholes in the tax code so they don't pay anymore taxes.

and when I he government can't tax the rich and they sure as hell don't tax the poor, who do they go after then? The answer is the middle class.



KevinJohnson said:


> Your Dear Leader Donald added TRILLIONS to the nation debt but now you blame Dems? Really?


And the democrats will blow it out even more. Frankly, both parties have blown out the budget.



KevinJohnson said:


> Your Dear Leader Donald added TRILLIONS to the nation debt but now you blame Dems? Really?


I'm sorry kevin I pretty much disagree with everything that you say on this forum man.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> I'm sorry kevin I pretty much disagree with everything that you say on this forum man.


Just wait till you see my upcoming posts when Loser Donald is arrested.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> At the same time, I want to know how Jeff Bezos pays zero income tax!


Bezos probably pays plenty on his stock sales (his ex-wifey probably doesn't, because of her charitable donations of appreciated stock). Amazon, on the other hand, doesn't pay any tax because they don't make hardly any money (certainly not on a tax basis, where acceleration of deductions is the rule).



Steve appleby said:


> And the democrats will blow it out even more. Frankly, both parties have blown out the budget.


Since WWII, the budget has only ever been in surplus:

1947-9: Truman, D
1951: same
1956-7: Eisenhower, R
1969: Johnson, D (Nixon in office for last eight months, but Johnson's budget)
1998-2001: Clinton, D (same comment for Bush as Nixon above)

Obama entered with Bush's deficit budget in 2009 of $1.4T, exited in 2017 with deficit of $665B.

Trump is exiting with a non-COVID deficit of $966B, mainly because he cut taxes during a time of economic expansion (sort of reverse Keynesian economics). He also increased tariffs, but the income tax cut was much larger.

https://www.thebalance.com/us-deficit-by-year-3306306


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear supposes a hunting ban is too much to hope for?


Hunter Biden is still on the loose.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Governor Tarkin: "_This will be a day long remembered_."
Moradmin Bast: "_We've analyzed their spending patterns sir, and there is a danger."_

------------------------------
EDIT - Tron to Kevin: I'm delighted we have finally found something in common!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Governor Tarkin: "_This will be a day long remembered_."
> Moradmin Bast: "_We've analyzed their spending patterns sir, and there is a danger."_
> 
> ------------------------------
> ...


Princess Leia: "something about Tarkin's stench" &#129325;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Governor Tarkin: "_This will be a day long remembered_."
> Moradmin Bast: "_We've analyzed their spending patterns sir, and there is a danger."_
> 
> ------------------------------
> ...


Live Long and Prosper my friend. &#129315;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Live Long and Prosper my friend. &#129315;
> 
> View attachment 544567


And since you're going there...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You know you go into state and federal parks and you see signs like this, the government does not want the animals to be dependent on hand outs.










But yet the the give all these hand outs to the people to make them dependent on them.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Where's the new 75" TV???


I think I saw one that size for sale at Wal-Mart for $500. Just like for inmates, a TV is a cheap way to assuage the masses.



Steve appleby said:


> Yeah but Kevin that's a lot of people who earn less then 100k in this country. I would target people for $2000 stimulus checks who make less than $30,000 a year.
> 
> Rich people are just going to hide their money. Trust me on that one my man. As someone who Uber's in the upper class neighborhoods I have picked up financial advisers who it is their very job too hide all the rich people's money. I cannot stress it enough. When you are among the upper class you can basically do whatever you want. They hire people to find loopholes in the tax code so they don't pay anymore taxes.


I'll happily be a target for the CHEESE! 

The way to stop the rich from hiding the money is to start throwing folks who cheat on their taxes - and especially their beady-eyed accountants - in JAIL. Most rich men will value their freedom much higher than felonious tax savings.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And since you're going there...


March you have totally redeemed yourself. I was really wondering when you were unable to recite that Leia line. Should be able to do it w/o even looking up. Let's see..

"I recognized your foul stench when I was brought aboard."

Anyway. This is another ST side buster:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I think I saw one that size for sale at Wal-Mart for $500.


Oh, I'm sure there is. WM is clearly in cahoots with the gubinmint.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what do you think we rats are going to get? My calculations:
> 
> - 22 weeks RETRO unemployment CHEESE @ $600/wk minus $1800 of Trump's FEMA CHEESE = $11400
> 
> ...


It also means

1) a drastic drop in home values
2) catering to all special interest groups
3) increased TAXES ( where do you think that "extra" money you get is coming from
4) decrease in doctor and medical availability ( thanks O'Biden care"
5) The ability to censor things you don't like. .. ( there goes free speech)


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> We need the $600/wk of Federal Weekly Cheese to be backdated and back paid so that we make up for all the cheese we were deprived of by Evil Moscow Mitch.


 Mitch is CRAZY!!!


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I think I saw one that size for sale at Wal-Mart for $500. Just like for inmates, a TV is a cheap way to assuage the masses.
> 
> 
> I'll happily be a target for the CHEESE! :biggrin:
> ...


That's what lawyers are for. They'll hire teams of lawyers and they'll get off.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> PRESIDENT HARRIS WILL GET RIGHT ON THAT.


LOVE IT!! FINALLY, A WOMAN WHO IS PRESIDENT.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Goldman Sachs writes: "This means that, at least for the next two years, the US is set to descend into that circle of monetary hell reserved for nations which openly engage in helicopter money."


I spent my $600 on silver coins



KevinJohnson said:


> The stimulus should be focused on those who earn below 100k. Ideally it would be targeted to only those who are unemployed. But money going into the economy is a good thing.
> 
> Our debt makes us weaker, the enemy is China and Russia.
> We need to fix the tax code so we can reach a balanced budget. Taxing the poor will not help, they have no money


Yes, but we aren't the only country in debt. Last time I checked, China had $38 trillion in debt. Europe is a mess too. I think that's the only thing saving us. There are no good actors in the world economy.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 544427


 GREAT!!! LOVE IT!! 
This is where Uber put most of their drivers. Collecting PUA.
Thank our lucky stars for the 1099K so that we were eligible to collect PUA.
Uber constantly screws over drivers. 
Uber could care less about their driver's safety we are expandable, not essential!
Uber makes more than the drivers who are actually doing the work.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

There is no free "cheese" with a $3.2 trillion dollar deficit and spending out-of-control.

The "cheese" is in a mousetrap.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


>


Had Kevin Pollack as a taxi passenger during WSOP in Vegas years ago.
He was a jerk and no tip.
F him.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> March you have totally redeemed yourself. I was really wondering when you were unable to recite that Leia line. Should be able to do it w/o even looking up. Let's see..
> 
> "I recognized your foul stench when I was brought aboard."
> 
> Anyway. This is another ST side buster:


I was close... but I'm better at quoting Spaceballs 

Phil Hartman is missed.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Only a @@@@ would hunt bears.


.
I hunt "bears" all the time .....


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> I hunt "bears" all the time .....
> 
> View attachment 544751


Bear understands that the appropriate rejoinder is "woof!"


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrats guys!
I hope we can all come together for a better tomorrow. Mending our differences is paramount during these unsettling times.

Also, while I'm hoping and wishing for a better tomorrow, I will need the following that was promised by Democrats:

*600 per week backdated to the end of July
*An additional $1,400 in stimulus funds
*$2,000 stimulus per month until the pandemic has ended
*$600 per week plus extended PUA until unemployment #'s drop to an acceptable level
*EBT renewal
*Completely free health care

Take your time with the paperwork. I understand that systems need to be updated.
I'll expect payment by say mid-February?
I know the free health care part will require a lot of work so take your time on that.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Congrats guys!
> I hope we can all come together for a better tomorrow. Mending our differences is paramount during these unsettling times.
> 
> Also, while I'm hoping and wishing for a better tomorrow, I will need the following that was promised by Democrats:
> ...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I can taste that sweet sweet cheese surge now.

Theres gonna be that sweet spot for a few weeks where things are getting back to normal and you freeloading bums are still home collecting.

Ill be the king of the ants!



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Congrats guys!
> I hope we can all come together for a better tomorrow. Mending our differences is paramount during these unsettling times.
> 
> Also, while I'm hoping and wishing for a better tomorrow, I will need the following that was promised by Democrats:
> ...


Hell yea!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> freeloading bums


You spelled "hero" wrong


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 10. Free NFL tickets for everyone


Could I trade in mine for baseball or hockey?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

It's official


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what do you think we rats are going to get? My calculations:
> 
> - 22 weeks RETRO unemployment CHEESE @ $600/wk minus $1800 of Trump's FEMA CHEESE = $11400
> 
> ...












I love government cheese......................


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

As bitcoin and other cryptos rocket higher an analyst makes this observation:

_Source: Bloomberg_

Among the many reasons for cryptos recent rise, Galaxy Digital's Mike Novogratz told CNBC this morning that the latest round of stimulus checks - and promises of even more to come under a Biden administration and now Democrat rule - could be further fuel for the rise in Bitcoin...



> _*"A lot of that [stimulus] will find it's way into the markets. Certainly, when it comes into young people's hands, they're going right to their Robinhood accounts. One of the most unique things last time was seeing how many people bought Bitcoin with the exact amount of stimulus. Boom, boom."*_


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Free Internet
> 2.) Free Healthcare
> 3.) Free I Phones
> 4.) Free College
> 5.) Open Borders . . .


Oh no, you mean we might become more intelligent, healthier physically and financially, and maybe learn another language or two? Screw that, I would much rather have the Capital building stormed, protests, looting, indiscriminate killing, and student loan debt to pay for 30 years! I love having all my hard earned cash go toward an AT&T bill instead of good health for my family. Really?


_Tron_ said:


> In all seriousness, if the trillions in tax cuts are what unbalanced the budget then tax cuts may be the issue (btw, "_trillions_"? do you have a link for that?) Although there are many places where the tax code is unfair, every time someone comments on tax cuts for the rich I look up who pays the most taxes in the US. And every time it comes back that most of the income tax is paid by the "rich". Just now I checked and and found that the top 50% income earners paid 97% of the income tax. With the top 1% paying 39%.
> 
> At the same time, I want to know how Jeff Bezos pays zero income tax!


Because "Smart people don't pay taxes, it's called good business." Guess where that quote came from?



Driver100 said:


> There is no free "cheese" with a $3.2 trillion dollar deficit and spending out-of-control.
> 
> The "cheese" is in a mousetrap.


There is no national deficit, it made up BS to keep us arguing while these people hold carrots in front of us. This country blew up trillions of dollars fighting wars in the middle east. Where was all the deficit talk and worry back then? These people (Congress) can approve Billions to keep a useless government open but it's too expensive to keep our citizens safe and fed.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

KDH said:


> Because "Smart people don't pay taxes, it's called good business." Guess where that quote came from?


All of this sort of points to reviving the idea of either a flat tax, or a consumption tax.

A flat tax would mean everyone pays the same rate, and thus the "rich" would pay more, by design. There would be an exclusion that would level the tax starting at a threshold income level. Only the amount above that level would be taxed. The threshold could be set so that only income above basic annual expenses would be taxable.

A consumption tax would be even simpler. It also could have exclusions for required items such as food, insurance, housing, etc.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> A flat tax would mean everyone pays the same rate, and thus the "rich" would pay more, by design. There would be an exclusion that would level the tax starting at a threshold income level. Only the amount above that level would be taxed. The threshold could be set so that only income above basic annual expenses would be taxable.


Bears don't pay tax, but bear would point out the effect of that would be to transfer tax burden from the 1% to the 10%, and somewhat so to the top quartile as well. Thus, bear would not expect to see such a policy enacted.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> All of this sort of points to reviving the idea of either a flat tax, or a consumption tax.
> 
> A flat tax would mean everyone pays the same rate, and thus the "rich" would pay more, by design. There would be an exclusion that would level the tax starting at a threshold income level. Only the amount above that level would be taxed. The threshold could be set so that only income above basic annual expenses would be taxable.
> 
> A consumption tax would be even simpler. It also could have exclusions for required items such as food, insurance, housing, etc.


A flat tax burdens the poor and AGAIN give the wealthy a huge break.

Tron, please tell me the average income of the bottom 50%?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The more you make the more you pay.

Did you read the part about how the poor pay no tax?

Imagine if all the loopholes the rich use to avoid paying tax were eliminated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Imagine if all the loopholes the rich use to avoid paying tax was eliminated.


yeah, bring on a flat tax. No loopholes, no exceptions, no deductions. Period. Make all equally unhappy. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, bring on a flat tax. No loopholes, no exceptions, no deductions. Period. Make all equally unhappy. :thumbup:


Bear would also point out that the tax bracket structure, or lack thereof, has little bearing on the overall complexity of the tax code. There would still be multiple deductions and credits for educational expenses, probably eight or nine different types of qualified retirement plans, several different elective provisions for capital expenditures, rather complex provisions for passive income and losses, foreign tax credits and the exclusion for foreign earned income...bear could go on like this for quite a while, but it's been an hour since dinner so bear is getting hungry again...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what do you think we rats are going to get? My calculations:
> 
> - 22 weeks RETRO unemployment CHEESE @ $600/wk minus $1800 of Trump's FEMA CHEESE = $11400
> 
> ...


Jean....
I think as a gesture of good faith and in the spirit fiscal responsibility you should demonstrate your commitment of your distain of our tax dollars being distributed to people in need. Write a letter to your congressperson and ask how you can remove yourself from the "cheese factory". That would show us how dedicated you are to keeping the deficit down to a respectable republican level., that is until they want another tax cut for the rich. A few more "patriots" like you would just make America Great Again. 
You think?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> All of this sort of points to reviving the idea of either a flat tax, or a consumption tax.
> 
> A flat tax would mean everyone pays the same rate, and thus the "rich" would pay more, by design. There would be an exclusion that would level the tax starting at a threshold income level. Only the amount above that level would be taxed. The threshold could be set so that only income above basic annual expenses would be taxable.
> 
> A consumption tax would be even simpler. It also could have exclusions for required items such as food, insurance, housing, etc.


Jeeze.
Not again.

How about tax free fell off the truck ?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what do you think we rats are going to get? My calculations:
> 
> - 22 weeks RETRO unemployment CHEESE @ $600/wk minus $1800 of Trump's FEMA CHEESE = $11400
> 
> ...


You told me I was getting more cheese? I still only got $600. Where TF is the rest of my cheese man!?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

[HEADING=2]Millions of stimulus debit cards will be mailed out starting this week[/HEADING]










The Treasury Department announced Thursday that approximately 8 million second stimulus payments will be mailed out starting this week in the form of prepaid debit cards.

The debit cards, called Economic Impact Payment (EIP) cards, are issued by MetaBank, N.A., and will arrive in a white envelope that "prominently displays the U.S. Department of the Treasury seal."

_[comment: YET ANOTHER ACRONYM: EIP. And how many of these easy-to-spot cards will get lost in the mail?]_

The cards themselves will have "Visa" on the front and MetaBank on the back. The envelope will also include instructions for activating the cards. Many people reportedly threw the cards away during the first round of stimulus checks because they were not expecting them.

Millions of paper checks are also being delivered, and the IRS is still depositing payments via direct deposit. *The agency has until Jan. 15 to deliver all of the payments; after that, eligible taxpayers who have not received their payment will need to claim it on their 2020 tax returns.* [emphasis mine]

Cards sent out the first time will not be "reloaded." Taxpayers will either receive a new card, a paper check or direct deposit.

The Treasury also noted that some people who received a paper check last time may get a debit card for their second payment, and vice versa. It did not provide a reason for this change.

You can find out more information on the EIP Card website.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here is additional cheese Goldman Sachs if forecasting...

"The reason for Goldman's revision is that, as chief economist Jan Hatzius explains, with control of theHouse, Senate, and White House, *Democrats are expected to pass further fiscal stimulus totaling about $750bn. This would include $300bn for additional stimulus payments, $200bn for fiscal aid to state and local governments, $150bn to extend both broader eligibility for unemployment benefits and a top-up at an amount that gradually fades overtime, and $100bn in other spending*, as shown in the chart below."










See article for full story

----------------------------------

And there's this:
Stimulus checks have been mailed to over 13 million inactive bank accounts: Here's how to make sure you get yours


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Jean....
> I think as a gesture of good faith and in the spirit fiscal responsibility you should demonstrate your commitment of your distain of our tax dollars being distributed to people in need. Write a letter to your congressperson and ask how you can remove yourself from the "cheese factory". That would show us how dedicated you are to keeping the deficit down to a respectable republican level., that is until they want another tax cut for the rich. A few more "patriots" like you would just make America Great Again.
> You think?


People who *choose* to become bums are not in need.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

My speculation: Next cheese bill is going to include $150 per week and $300 stimulus check..

I think the next unemployment cheese will cover the entire 2021 year.



tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Free Internet
> 2.) Free Healthcare
> 3.) Free I Phones
> 4.) Free College
> 5.) Open Borders . . .


 Those Obama phones are very bad in quality. The camera resolution is very blurry


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> People who *choose* to become bums are not in need.


Not sure if I follow, however, I have a theory about a lot of homeless people, or as you call them "bums"

A lot of them should be in an institution and need treatment so they can survive in our society. 
There are others who are exactly where they want to be. That lifestyle is right up their alley.

Some people are homeless and had no way to avoid it since it was out of their control. There are lots of families that live from paycheck to paycheck and one disruption can put them on the streets. They just need a little help to get them back on their feet feet.

Bottom line......it is not a simple situation. It's complicated.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear would also point out that the tax bracket structure, or lack thereof, has little bearing on the overall complexity of the tax code. There would still be multiple deductions and credits for educational expenses, probably eight or nine different types of qualified retirement plans, several different elective provisions for capital expenditures, rather complex provisions for passive income and losses, foreign tax credits and the exclusion for foreign earned income...bear could go on like this for quite a while, but it's been an hour since dinner so bear is getting hungry again...


Enjoy your superfresh salmon, and don't get stung enjoying your honey desert!



Big Lou said:


> Jean....
> I think as a gesture of good faith and in the spirit fiscal responsibility you should demonstrate your commitment of your distain of our tax dollars being distributed to people in need. Write a letter to your congressperson and ask how you can remove yourself from the "cheese factory". That would show us how dedicated you are to keeping the deficit down to a respectable republican level., that is until they want another tax cut for the rich. A few more "patriots" like you would just make America Great Again.
> You think?


I am NOT committed to keeping the deficit down. We are now in the economic era of permanent oversupply, so adding Federal Reserve BitCoin to the economy will not cause any excessive inflation (BTW, economists say that a small, like 2% annual, inflation rate is ideal). And in any case, if there were inflation, it would mostly be due to the USD going down relative to the other currencies, off from its current overpriced level. And with the trade deficit, China and the others are giving us stuff and taking our Federal Reserve BitCoin in trade. Oh, and I am for a robust progressive tax policy that sticks it to the wealthy to keep the deficit going too wild. :biggrin:



Big Lou said:


> Not sure if I follow, however, I have a theory about a lot of homeless people, or as you call them "bums"
> 
> A lot of them should be in an institution and need treatment so they can survive in our society.
> There are others who are exactly where they want to be. That lifestyle is right up their alley.
> ...


FEMA camps would do the trick. They are sanitary, and folks get their basic needs met. There could also be treatment programs set up for the druggies & mentally ill.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 544269


Tax rate in 1961 
90.6%
Tax rate in 2021
20%

yep, back in 1961 the rich & businesses paid 90% tax rates & unemployment was practically nothing, we built interstate roads, & sent a man to the moon

that's what happens when you get the rich to pay their fair share instead of the trickle down economics theory republicans started 40 years ago & has led to failure & recessions every single time they gut tax rates

&#128521;


----------



## busdriver72 (Apr 17, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> Tax rate in 1961
> 90.6%
> Tax rate in 2021
> 20%
> ...


because of the communism. after soviet USA became stupid


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> Tax rate in 1961
> 90.6%
> Tax rate in 2021
> 20%
> ...


Talk about full of shit. The rich and businesses have never paid their fair share and never has there been 90% tax in America.

Researchers at the Institute for Policy Studies (IPS) concluded that if corporations and households earning $1 million or more in income each year paid taxes at the 1961 rate imposed by the IRS, the government would have an additional $716 billion a year to spend.
In 1961, the average American household earning more than $1 million a year (adjusted for 2011 dollars) paid 43.1% of their reported income in taxes. By 2011, that figure will have dropped to 23.1%. If these wealthiest Americans went back to paying at the 1961 rate, the U.S. government would raise an extra $231 billion in revenue.

As for corporations, in 1961 they paid an average of 47.4% of their profits in taxes. This year that percentage will drop to 11.1. If the corporate tax rate reverted to the 1961 level, the United States would gain an extra $485 billion in tax revenues.
-David Wallechinsky, Noel Brinkerhoff​


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ax...den-9a22ee1d-b2cc-4c2f-8a24-836a66725beb.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dacheeese said:


> My speculation: Next cheese bill is going to include $150 per week and $300 stimulus check..
> 
> I think the next unemployment cheese will cover the entire 2021 year.
> 
> ...


They work just fine for the N.S.A.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ax...den-9a22ee1d-b2cc-4c2f-8a24-836a66725beb.html


Oh but but but the democraps promised free cheese to everyone who voted. Same old crap, but keep frying your brains on CNN.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> People who *choose* to become bums are not in need.


...did you know the biggest percent of homeless are mentally ill? Did they chose that?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...did you know the biggest percent of homeless are mentally ill? Did they chose that?


No. Ronald Reagan chose that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Ronald Reagan chose that.


you are dating yourself with that and I suspect vast majority of those here will have no idea what that stmt means....<sigh> I suspect a bunch of google moments in a few 4,3,2,1....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> you are dating yourself with that and I suspect vast majority of those here will have no idea what that stmt means....<sigh> I suspect a bunch of google moments in a few 4,3,2,1....


Only
If you Google it FOR THEM . . .
sigh *


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ax...den-9a22ee1d-b2cc-4c2f-8a24-836a66725beb.html


Gotta love the status quo.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

This


808-702drgn said:


> Oh but but but the democraps promised free cheese to everyone who voted. Same old crap, but keep frying your brains on CNN.


Thanks!! You just helped me break the 70 mark! :biggrin:
(70 people on ignore, that is -o: )


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

808-702drgn said:


> Oh but but but the democraps promised free cheese to everyone who voted. Same old crap, but keep frying your brains on CNN.


Fried brains are delicious!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Fried brains are delicious!


Better than Cow Tongue !

And WONT spread " Mad Cow " Disease !
( i think selling cow brain is illegal now. Wuhan bat soup o.k. )


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Better than Cow Tongue !
> 
> And WONT spread " Mad Cow " Disease !
> ( i think selling cow brain is illegal now. Wuhan bat soup o.k. )
> ...


There's a George Carlin routine somewhere in there...


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Live Long and Prosper my friend. &#129315;
> 
> View attachment 544567


I'm right-handed, and I can only do that with my left hand. &#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> There's a George Carlin routine somewhere in there...


If only George had Lived Longer !


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Goldman Sachs writes: "This means that, at least for the next two years, the US is set to descend into that circle of monetary hell reserved for nations which openly engage in helicopter money."


Hey, we have to pay off the national debt somehow, worked great for Germany in the 1920s.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Not 


Westerner said:


> Hey, we have to pay off the national debt somehow, worked great for Germany in the 1920s.


We don't need to pay off debt. We can just adopt to bitcoin. Voila!! no one carries debt anymore. It is like a fresh new day. Sometimes you have to think out of the box.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> This
> 
> Thanks!! You just helped me break the 70 mark! :biggrin:
> (70 people on ignore, that is -o: )


bye loser, did you take your mask off to yell at me? Go cancel something else


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dacheeese said:


> Not
> 
> We don't need to pay off debt. We can just adopt to bitcoin. Voila!! no one carries debt anymore. It is like a fresh new day. Sometimes you have to think out of the box.


G lobalist Banksters will BUY BITCOIN
AND RESUME CONTROL !


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> Not
> 
> We don't need to pay off debt. We can just adopt to bitcoin. Voila!! no one carries debt anymore. It is like a fresh new day. Sometimes you have to think out of the box.


There is no debt in bear society, but bear understands that it is possible to borrow gold, and bitcoin can be shorted, therefore it must also be possible to borrow in bitcoin.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Better than Cow Tongue !


I like'em both. :thumbup:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't short bitcoin! Buy it, and treat it was like a Ron Popeil Showtime Oven:


----------

